# Final Three (3) ISU Candidates?



## BankShot

Has anyone heard who RP has selected for interviews this week?


----------



## TJames

*i just dont get the notion that hannahs lacks in experience....*

he's built the program at lincoln trail community college virtually from scratch.....he has sent over 50 kids to division i baseball programs....he was a division i assistant coach and chief recruiter at indiana state under the winningest baseball coach in school history....he has strong ties to the baseball alumni at indiana state....he was an all-american at indiana state....he has strong ties in minor league baseball (played in the milwaukee brewers farm system and has turned down opportunities to coach in their minor league system in order to remain on the collegiate level)...he has strong ties in american legion baseball....he has strong ties to recruiting indiana and illinois....

just because someone has been a division i head coach doesn't necessarily make them the best person for the job. each coaching opportunity is unique. and hannahs is uniquely qualified to be the head coach at indiana state. 

people get too enamored with 'oh, this guy was a head coach at sw alaska tech' or whatever. hannahs has coached and played in the missouri valley conference. he knows the school. he knows the conference. he knows the city. he knows the area. 

now whether he gets the job remains to be seen.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I did some data mining of our visitor traffic from college sites and it was pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## TROCK24

We should know our new coach by Friday or Saturday.  Hannahs getting interviewed on Wednesday.  Good luck to Mitch we are pulling for you!!!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Hannahs has done a nice job at Lincoln Trail but if Delmonico and Holliday are really considered for the job then I think you have to take Hannahs out of the picture.  Holliday might be a little too old for the job since he doesn't have that many years of coaching left but Delmonico did lead Netherlands over Dominican Republic.  That is pretty impressive if you think about it.  I'm excited for the new coach and hope the stadium is built in time for this coming season!


----------



## BankShot

TJames said:


> people get too enamored with 'oh, this guy was a head coach at sw alaska tech' or whatever



Is this the "whatever" attached to Delmonico?

http://www.hittingacademy.com/visitor/vbiordelmonico.cfm


----------



## BlueSycamore

An AD's job is not to select a candidate from a fan forum popularity contest.  If it was that easy, we would all be AD's.  Our take is very similar to being "grandstand coaches" at a basketball game........especially after the action is over............shoulda, woulda, coulda.  Let the man do his job.


----------



## BankShot

Ya...y'all now that RP can easily be coerced after reading our dialogue...straighten up!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Delmonico is 20 times a better fit than Hannahs.   Been to 4 CWS.  From the SEC. which is 10 times better than the missouri valley.  Seven 40 win years and 2 50 wins. Meggs didnt know anything about the Missouri Valley and he did decent.  Delmonico is my first choice for the job.   Junior college is a lot different than Division 1.


----------



## BankShot

Some scuttle is better than none...

What happened to Delmonico @ Knoxville? Somewhat of a stretch from "Pearl Diving" to the 'Haute.
Just think...ISU's baseball program could easily reach overseas for TALENT, if:

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/baseball-insider/2009/03/who_is_dutch_manager_rod_delmo.html

Do we want our baseball program to model Valpo's hoop program?


----------



## treefromafar

Is Delmonico still the coach at UT?  No offense to the ISU job, but why would he leave an SEC job for an MVC job?  I am quite certain he has better facilities, more money, and a larger recruiting base down there.  I would be shocked if he were truly a serious candidate.  My opinion, it comes down to the guy from N Iowa and Mitch Hannahs, and Hannahs is announced as the next head coach on Friday.  IMO.


----------



## BankShot

Looks like he's been tinkering Internationally...I still can't believe someone like this is applying for ISU.
This is like Jake Kelly transfering from IOWA!

http://www.fiusports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=11700&ATCLID=1600373
- note: propensity for TALENT development.


----------



## BankShot

Here's the scoop on Rod's release from Rocky Top, USA:

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-baseball/29808-delmonico-gone.html

Also, both Meggs & Delmonico were finalists for the '07 California-Irvine job after Meggs had only spent one (1) year in Terre Haute:

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/uc-irvine-baseball-1848514


----------



## TreeTop

I'm pulling for Hannahs...seems like the kind of guy who could stay at State for decades.

But otherwise, I'll admit that I'm enamored by Delmonico's resume.


----------



## TJames

*do you want to hire a name or the right coach for the job?*

and remember...bob warn did a pretty darn good job at indiana state...after being the head coach at a junior college...his was in council bluffs, iowa.....after all, he left isu as the all-time winningest baseball coach in school history....not bad for a junior college coach who had no division I head coaching experience.....especially since, you know, junior college coaching is so much different than coaching at division I...lol....

once again...too many people get all caught up in the "name" coach....instead of wanting the "right" coach.....

i mean...if we want name...let's shoot for the moon...is torre available????...how about larussa????.....ozzie guillen maybe? he'd light a fire under everybody....lol.....

just hire the right man for the job.


----------



## TJames

*i will say this.....*

if indiana state wants somebody who is going to draw the former players and supporters of the program back into the fold, much like trent miles is doing with the football program, then the choice is clear. 

i can also say this....if hannahs is not hired....there will be some.....i can't tell how many...but there will be some former players who will turn their backs on the program.....they will feel like mitch has been screwed over twice.....and it's a slap in the face to those former players.....

do i feel that way...no.....even though mitch is a good friend of mine...and i think that he would do a great job at indiana state.....but i do know from talking to them via phone and getting emails from a lot of former isu baseball players...that feeling is certainly out there.....and should be taken seriously....


----------



## BlueSycamore

Not to kick sand in your face Tom but how many former players contribute anything to the program now or even in the recent past?  And by contribute are we talking $$$ and/or attendance at games or ???????????  In my opinion most of them turned their back on the program as soon as they left to pursue their own dreams..........am I wrong or are they all "silent contributors"?  I can only think of one who is presently visible that might be the exception?  Your comments supporting Hannahs "that feeling is certainly out there and should be taken seriously" are way too prejudiced.  He may be or may not be the best choice; we should know soon.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Delmonico is the best choice hands down.  Proven winner in D-1.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamores28 said:


> Delmonico is the best choice hands down.  Proven winner in D-1.



Let's be real the first name program that has an opening and he is looking to leave.   Our pay scale is so low how and why would he come to ISU? This is like hiring a individual with an MBA to flip burgers at McDonald's.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueSycamore said:


> Not to kick sand in your face Tom but how many former players contribute anything to the program now or even in the recent past? And by contribute are we talking $$$ and/or attendance at games or ??????????? In my opinion most of them turned their back on the program as soon as they left to pursue their own dreams..........am I wrong or are they all "silent contributors"? I can only think of one who is presently visible that might be the exception? Your comments supporting Hannahs "that feeling is certainly out there and should be taken seriously" are way too prejudiced. He may be or may not be the best choice; we should know soon.


Yeah, I'm interested in knowing this too. Do Sycamore baseball alumni have any ties to the program? What kind of interactions are there?


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Let's be real the first name program that has an opening and he is looking to leave.   Our pay scale is so low how and why would he come to ISU? This is like hiring a individual with an MBA to flip burgers at McDonald's.



You never know...there's no doubt, a few MBA's in America now under-employed in positions worse than "Mickey D's".  Maybe Delmonico actually feels that ISU would be a good fit to jump start his collegiate career? You talk about $$$...did you note that Tennessee will still be paying his $300,000+ contract thru 2010 (3 yrs. post release in '07)? I also wonder how much revenue he generates from clinics and CD/book sales? 

-Hitting Fundamentals (DVD)  $35.82 
-Offensive Baseball Drills $17.95 
-Aggressive Baserunning Fundamentals (DVD) by Rod  $35.82 
- Hit & Run Baseball $10.95

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?S=R&wauth=Rod+delmonico&siteID=1JSk6CbYEf0-IHljvkO9lDtEqDcvO6rFgQ


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I'm interested in knowing this too. Do Sycamore baseball alumni have any ties to the program? What kind of interactions are there?



Excellent question, which might've been one ot the underlying rea$ons for the downsizing in the original baseball stadium plans...not enough of these "high rollers" stepping up to the plate.:sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> You never know...there's no doubt, a few MBA's in America now under-employed in positions worse than "Mickey D's".  Maybe Delmonico actually feels that ISU would be a good fit to jump start his collegiate career? You talk about $$$...did you note that Tennessee will still be paying his $300,000+ contract thru 2010 (3 yrs. post release in '07)? I also wonder how much revenue he generates from clinics and CD/book sales?
> 
> -Hitting Fundamentals (DVD)  $35.82
> -Offensive Baseball Drills $17.95
> -Aggressive Baserunning Fundamentals (DVD) by Rod  $35.82
> - Hit & Run Baseball $10.95
> 
> http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?S=R&wauth=Rod+delmonico&siteID=1JSk6CbYEf0-IHljvkO9lDtEqDcvO6rFgQ



Will Tennessee still have to pay $300K if he signs with another school? We get used enough as a stepping stone, I would proceed very cautiously with this candidate.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Will Tennessee still have to pay $300K if he signs with another school? We get used enough as a stepping stone, I would proceed very cautiously with this candidate.



He's had two (2) years of collegiate coaching since leaving TN, first @ Florida State as a "volunteer assistant" to Mike Martin, which may have been necessary to comply with his continued TN payment provisions. His role as an Asst. at FIU last year under one of America's best, Turtle Thomas, seems to indicate that he was on payroll.

http://www.fiusports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=11700&ATCLID=1506973

Never heard of the Turtle?

http://www.fiusports.com/ViewArticl...&DB_OEM_ID=11700&ATCLID=1079021&Q_SEASON=2009


----------



## TROCK24

I played baseball from 1992-1996 for coach Warn.  I give money every year to the basketball and baseball programs.  I hated giving money to basball because of who the coach was. (Meggs)  I did it anyway.  I played for coach Hannahs and I will give more money and take my son to several games if he gets the job.  I know several players that will do the same.  Its all about respect and coach Hannahs has it from all his players from past and present.  I hope he blows them away today in the interview.  (Travis Mason)


----------



## TJames

*as to whether isu baseball alumni contribute....*

they did...many of them are high school coaches now...who sent their players to indiana state...or helped isu identify potential recruits among the teams that they played.....

many of them have said that they felt that they weren't welcome when coach meggs was there.....that they would go to practices, games....and were ignored.....cold-shouldered.....how much of that is true...i don't know....

and also what did they contribute??? how about their talent as players in helping to make indiana state, at one time, the premier collegiate baseball program in the state of indiana.....

they contributed their sweat, their blood...to the isu baseball program......has that been forgotten????.....or is it just we love ya when you're playing or then go shut up as alums????.....their opinions shouldn't count?????.......

because of that, they still have a strong connection to the program....an athletic program is only as good as its tradition...which indiana state has in abundance in baseball.....

its a winning tradition, thanks to the likes of a bob warn, steve degroote, ken westray, mitch hannahs as head coach and assistant coaches....and thanks to the likes of people like hannahs, mike farrell, chad mcdonald, andy lumsdon, john howes, stoney burke, mike eberle, brian dorsett, john gardner, mike gardiner, bob zeihen, jimmy sullivan, danny roman, john lamar, and scores of others......

so you ask...do isu baseball alumni give back...you bet that they do....and here's one for you...several former players have said that they will volunteer their time as instructors to work with the current isu team should mitch hannahs get the job.....other have said that they will help lead fundraising campaigns to help the baseball program.....

ya know...i was there during isu's baseball heyday....i dont know how many others here were...maybe some...who knows.....but i know what it took to get the baseball program where it got....to the college baseball world series...i was there...i was there when isu won a school-record 57 games in 1985 and didn't make the ncaa tournament.....

so, yes, i am prejudiced.....i am no johnny-come-lately to the indiana state baseball program.....i made those road trips to arkansas and wichita state by minivan.....i have an opinion, much like those players who have toiled for the sycamores.....


----------



## SycEm

I've taken down many of my previous messages regarding this thread since it has spiraled down other paths.  Good luck to whoever is chosen.
Go Sycamores!


----------



## bluepower

"Spiraled down other paths?"  I don't think so.

This has been an interesting and informational thread where all ot the views shared are inter-tied to what kind of coach we're looking for...which has everything to do with who's being interviewed, their backgrounds, whether they will use this for a stepping stone and what kind of monies they may be getting right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Guys, the number of visits the site is getting from other Universities is flat out amazing. We've had visitors on the site from nearly 30 colleges and universities around the country this month -- most of them spending large amounts of time in the baseball forum, including this thread and threads like this one.


----------



## ruck05

*Who is the best?*

In my opinion, Mitch is a hands down winner here!  As a former player, ISU has been real bad about getting former players involved with the program. Never once has anyone from State contacted me, for that matter, my wife lettered in tennis and ISU athletics has failed her also. It would be nice to go to a game or practice and be involed in the program that we all had a hand in. I think mitch would bring this BACK to ISU. 

It comes down to winning games, and Mitch will get the job done! 

Steve Ruckman 
ISU 93


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

I'm excited for Hannahs or Delmonico.  Just want to know now!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

*My 2 cents...*

In a perfect world, the best candidate will always be from within 'the family.'
However, that's not how things work out for schools.

I want the best coach for the job - period.
IF that means that it's Hannahs who knows the school, conf, region, etc,etc Hire Him!

IF that means thats it'll be someone else who understands the school, conf, region, etc so be it and Hire Him.

I want State baseball to be what it was 'back in the day' AND when Coach Warn was there!
I want Barmes, Stetter and Thatcher sporting State caps the next time they're on ESPN Highlights!  I want Zane Smith (and other's) jerseys retired!

I DON'T want a down-sized stadium!

RP -- Hire the best guy!


----------



## BankShot

Hell, they're both good choices!  Mitch has to have the inside lane going around the final turn though. If we hire him, maybe we won't have to be bitching @ each other about coaching changes every three years!:krazy:


----------



## BankShot

ruck05 said:


> Steve Ruckman
> ISU 93



Hey Ruck...aren't you from Rochester? Howz come you didn't ink that hotshot G with ISU last Spring, instead of let him float to Bartow @ E TN?:naughty:


----------



## TJames

*maybe because ruck lives in evansville now...lol....*

and has for several years now....


----------



## ruck05

*Rochester*

Yes  That is my home town, bruce Grimm might have played at ISU, Nobody from State ever contacted me about him? Jist like anything else at State, I havent talked to any ISU athletic staff since I left in 94. Talk about keeping the players together?? 

And Yes I ama die hard Sycamore baseball fan from a far

Ruck


----------



## TJames

*ruck proves my point.....*

it was asked here earlier if former players contributed anything back to the program...well, you gotta keep in contact with those former players....its not like the baseball program didnt get started until coach meggs was here....the sycamores were pretty darn good in the years before he arrived.....the isu baseball program has a history.....a very good history.....and you have to make use of that history and tradition.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ruck05 said:


> Yes That is my home town, bruce Grimm might have played at ISU, Nobody from State ever contacted me about him? Jist like anything else at State, I havent talked to any ISU athletic staff since I left in 94. Talk about keeping the players together??
> 
> And Yes I ama die hard Sycamore baseball fan from a far
> 
> Ruck


I'm really curious to know this. Did you ever try to reach out to Indiana State, Coach Warn or Coach Meggs? If so, how? What happened?


----------



## TJames

*cases like ruck's are why i was asked by john newton of the alumni office....*

to start an indiana state baseball alumni group like i have with football. i have been told that i have talked to more former players in the last couple of months than anybody since the players left school. we have even started a facebook page for former baseball players, like we have for football. 

they want to make their voices heard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TJames said:


> to start an indiana state baseball alumni group like i have with football. i have been told that i have talked to more former players in the last couple of months than anybody since the players left school. we have even started a facebook page for former baseball players, like we have for football.
> 
> they want to make their voices heard.


That's great and all, but like most Indiana State alumni (not just those that were involved in sports), I'm curious how many times they tried to make contact and get involved. The road goes both ways, Tom.


----------



## TJames

*in order to use former players in recruiting....*

like ruck was asked by bank....you have to know where the former players are...in order to contact them....if you don't have any relationship with the alums, you are just shooting yourself in the foot.....somebody from outside the isu baseball family...is hard pressed to contact people...if they don't know about them.....dont know the history.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TJames said:


> like ruck was asked by bank....you have to know where the former players are...in order to contact them....if you don't have any relationship with the alums, you are just shooting yourself in the foot.....somebody from outside the isu baseball family...is hard pressed to contact people...if they don't know about them.....dont know the history.....


But Meggs was only here for a couple seasons. What was Warn's excuse?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Excellent response to my comments yesterday Tom................................it's really good to see so many folks really interested in the program.  I was also a lot closer to the program in the 80's & did get to make the trip to Ann Arbor on the way to the CWS.


----------



## Sackalot

Boda you are right the road goes both ways...but I would also add this one point.  As an alumnus, that you know contacts ISU weekly and offers my services and abilities all the time to help with recruitment, events, etc. For some reason, and this is a general statement, ISU doesn't seem to think that involving alumni is a benefit to the University.  TJames case in point...Former Players could be a huge benefit in the recruiting process but they don't use them.  In the case of recruiting your everyday student, the admissions office doesn't use or contact alumni "ever" to my knowledge to ask for help.  

One of the best examples I have ever seen of this fact is that the Indiana Teachers Association had a workshop and dinner in 2006 (I think) in Terre Haute.  My mother was attending this meeting.  According to my mother, whom was a home economics teacher at Pike High School, the group of Home Ec teachers that were having small group sessions was about 60 teachers.  Of those 60 teachers she said, 45 were ISU alums.  Those alums contacted the "home ec" office at ISU(don't know what it is called now) and wanted to get a tour of campus and the buildings. Though it was certainly short notice...we are talking about 45 alumni who are high school teachers and come in contact with potential ISU students and were in Terre Haute and they were told that they couldn't get a tour.  This was a perfect opportunity to involve 45 teachers from across the state and nothing happened.  I ended up giving a tour to several of the teachers myself


----------



## ruck05

*It does go both ways*

You are very correct in saying it goes both ways, ISU has way more to lose by not connecting with former players. After leaving ISU in 94, I played Indy ball until 97 started a family and moved on, I have been to about 2 ISU games in 15 years. I am partly to blame, for sure. Like I said before, my wife was an ISU tennis player and has never been contacted either. Its just not baseball at ISU. Maybe we can turn this around and get baseball as well as all sports back in touch with ISU? I am pretty sure most ISU baseball players from my days 1990 to 1993 would love to be involed with the program at whatever level.

Ruck
:sycamores:


----------



## BankShot

*UE - Recruiting*

Ruck, what's the word on Wes Carroll and the UE program? Looks like over 1/2 his roster are LOCALS. Can he succeed in the MVC using this formula?


----------



## ruck05

*UE Bad*

He wont win by doing this, the play is bad, its fine to have a couple local guys, but if you want to win in the MVC, you have to bring in some talent.

Ruck


----------



## IndyTreeFan

So am I to understand that if we bring in a coach that has led a team to three CWS's and is by all accounts an outstanding coach, our baseball alumni will turn their backs on the program and would rebuff any attempts to involve them?  This is a serious question, I'm just trying to get a feel for the stakes here.


----------



## 4Q_iu

I think the general consenus is a HC who happens to be an alumnus will, naturally, enourage / accept more alumni participation / support than a non-alumnus.

The story about the Home Ec teacher's is very believable -- State needs an entire staff of John Newton's -- he'll be missed when he retires!

IMO - State has never 'gotten' the role of alumni...


----------



## TJames

*they want one of their own.....*

sure...if it's not hannahs who is hired, then whoever the new coach is will have to really get after it...in trying to placate the alums....and it wont be easy...i am not saying that it cant be done.....but if its not hannahs, the new coach can't act like nothing occurred in the program until that coach got there....you can't wipe the slate clean....he will have to work his butt off in getting former players to take part.....and contribute, whether it would be money, services or general support.....

not saying that the former tennessee coach is not a very good coach.....i am sure that there are several very good coaches who have applied....but for this job, with this particular set of variables, mitch is the best candidate.....

some coaches just fit better in some jobs than others....hiring a big name coach doesn't automatically promise success in the short or long term....

its different recruiting to an sec school like tennessee than it is recruiting to indiana state.....if you can't recruit to an sec school, then you just cant recruit very well.....there are very specific things needed in the indiana state job....and mitch fits those things to a tee....

just like meggs couldnt be successful in recruiting california kids to indiana state...you arent going to do very well trying to recruit southern kids to a cold weather climate like indiana....

try playing baseball in 30 degree temperatures....indiana kids are used to it....kids from the west coast and the south aren't....you need a guy who can recruit the midwest and northern kids.....


----------



## BlueSycamore

Here we go again......................"just like meggs couldnt be successful in recruiting california kids to indiana state" ???  There were five from CA & one from WA on last year's roster..........hell it only takes three more to have been a team.............not a good argument!


----------



## TJames

*yeah...at that pace....*

you could have fielded an entire team in five or six years....wow....lol.....just teasing.....now watch your temper....lol....

the point that i was trying to make...and was obvously lost in translation somewhere...is that you win at indiana state with indiana and midwest kids.....like shoemaker and ciolli.....local kids.....kids in your own backyard.....isu started to win again...when he got those kind of kids......


----------



## TROCK24

Rumor has it we might have a new coach by tommorrow.  Have to wait and see.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TROCK24 said:


> Rumor has it we might have a new coach by tommorrow. Have to wait and see.


Well, Mitch Hannahs was spotted on campus today. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## TROCK24

He was interviewed today.  We should have a coach within 24 hours.  I have no clue who.  I hope Hannahs.  I all comes down to one man RP


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> That's great and all, but like most Indiana State alumni (not just those that were involved in sports), I'm curious how many times they tried to make contact and get involved. The road goes both ways, Tom.



I love ISU and want the athletic teams to be very successful, I was not an athlete because of a high school back injury. I paid for the privilege to go to ISU they did not give me one penny towards my education so I do not feel like that I owe ISU anything nor does ISU owe me anything. As a alum, with a education and business background, I would think that they would want to stay in touch for no other reason than I might send some students or student athletes to them (which I do anyway). I feel that the athletes that got their education paid for by scholarship owes ISU a BIG thank you and should be reaching out to the university instead of standing back saying that nobody has contacted them therefore they feel shut out. For crying out loud they GAVE you a free education what more do you want. Pick up the freakin telephone and call the coach of the sport that you participated in and introduce yourself  if they blow you off then your feelings of being shut out are justified  but I seriously doubt that will be the case.


----------



## ltcjmg

TROCK24 said:


> Rumor has it we might have a new coach by tommorrow.  Have to wait and see.



Hey Travis.  Your two posts bring tears to my eyes, but not because of your sentiments.  I couldn't agree more about Mitch's potential greatness for the job.  In your two posts, I only counted two spelling errors and one grammar problem.  This is a huge improvement from those papers I graded in Eng 105, Eng 305 and PE 419.  We succeeded together!  Just kidding.  I am happy you are a great teacher and coach now.

I hope we get great news tomorrow.

JG

And Tom J., thanks for your support on earlier track threads this year.  You always make sense on here.


----------



## BankShot

TROCK24 said:


> He was interviewed today.  We should have a coach within 24 hours.  I have no clue who.  I hope Hannahs.  I all comes down to one man RP



Trock, you should've nominated your old TH Babe Ruth coach, Gene Elrod (if he's still alive)!:sycamores:
When you get a chance, journey across the street from CR and touch the hallowed ground of 1318 1st Ave...
where my grandparents/mother lived.

By the way...I tested out of 305


----------



## TROCK24

Come on Coach cut me a break.  Those were the days.  I had no kids and now I have three.  Mom and Dad gave me money when I needed it and I could go to the Ballyhoo whenever I wanted too.  It took me 5 years to get my degree.  I should of milked it a little longer.  By the way that C that I got in your class is still killing my overall GPA.  Good luck this year with your team.  Travis


----------



## TJames

*hey 317....hate to say it...but you dont know what you're talking about....*

and i say that in a respectful way....lol....no malice intended.....just that the athletic department has not done a very good job of keeping in contact with former athletes.....which is probably why john newton, the former head of the alumni association for the university, asked me to form groups to re-establish contact with former players for football and baseball......in fact, while we were at the dedication for the new baseball stadium, john came over and handed me a legal tablet...and asked me to get the baseball alumni group going asap....which is what i have done.....

and...word has gotten around...i have received emails from a couple former basketball players...and some track people...about starting the same kind of group for them....

a lot of former athletes have tried to get back with their respective sports at isu over the years...and have been either ignored or rebuffed.....it has been a common complaint from former athletes for years.....i had comtemplated starting the football group for a couple of years before john newton encouraged me to finally do it......which i did.....

the funny thing is...i've heard it from former non-athletes too.....the unviersity as a whole doesnt do a very good job of keeping in touch with their alums on an individual basis...unless its during the usual fundrasing effort...lol.....

heck, i sent in a donation to the athletic department for football last spring....and since my fiancee's name was on the check too, she gets the thank you letters and stuff from isu...lol...and she never even went there......


----------



## treefromafar

*Hannahs Update*

Hey, tjames
any update on Hannahs interview yesterday?  Have you spoken to him?  Have you gotten a chance to speak to Coach Warn yet?  I can't imagine a scenario, especially after Meggs departure after only 3 years, and interviewing elsewhere after 1, that Prettyman would select Delmonico over Hannahs or the N Iowa guy.  I have said it many times, if Hannahs truly wants this job, it is his to have.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Pick up the freakin telephone and call the coach of the sport that you participated in and introduce yourself  if they blow you off then your feelings of being shut out are justified  but I seriously doubt that will be the case.



Unlike Travis, I traveled the scenic route(s) of ISU and completed my B.S. after seven(7) yrs. and 154 sem hrs later...does that say anything about ISU "guidance" in the social sciences! I spent countless hours working in the Arena on Work-Study thru the I-M Office under Kent Wright & Jim Wittenauer and minored in PE, but otherwise, didn't know the various coaches 1st hand, excluding my "coaching" classes.  

I will say this...much of the "communication" I've had over the years (starting w/ Ed McKee) has been thru the SID's Office. I know it's not a good time to be expanding bureaucracy, but maybe TJ should try to squeeze RP for an added position/role WITHIN the SID for a "Sports Alumni Affairs" director? Seriously, we need to nourish this part of the ISU grapevine...been neglected TOO LONG.


----------



## Beav89

I do have to agree with TJames on some of this, based on my experience with Oregon State.  The Alumni Association does an excellent job with contacting/involving alumni, especially when monetary donations are involved.   BUT, a number of Beaver Nation heard from former basketball greats in the media last year that they were involved VERY LITTLE by the last coaching staff and felt left out of the program.  The new coach, First Bro-in-Law Robinson, specifically sat down and called the alumni asking them to come to practice, games, etc., to get them involved with the current players and share the stories of OSU's former great programs.  It was great to see A.C. Green sitting in the front row at Gill leading cheers when they were playing USC!

I do believe that a former student-athlete can call on the coach and offer to help, but the open door needs to be there as well from the Athletic Department side.


----------



## TJames

*bank....*

from your mouth to god's ears....lol....feel free to put my candidacy up for such a position....you and morgan can be my campaign chairmen.....maybe a write in vote....just watch for those danged hanging chads in florida.....

besides...i have a feeling...that with my strong comments on here at times.....i might be one of the last people they'd hire...lol.....


----------



## BlueSycamore

A comment or two about a particular subject can be a good thing whether or not anyone agrees with you.........but too many comments carrying the same message tend to turn folks away.


----------



## BankShot

You need to get w/ Newton after his Canadian fishing trip and discuss the possibility of such a position SOMEWHERE in the ISU Administrative food chain. If not the Athletic Dept., maybe another...

I'm sure that the coordination of these "lost" Sycamore sports souls 
could lend positive dividends to the vibrant  growth of ISU.

As far as me "bending an ear" to ISU officials on this issue...that's FUNNY!  If there's a SHIT LIST, my name's usually near the TOP!


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

treefromafar said:


> Hey, tjames
> any update on Hannahs interview yesterday?  Have you spoken to him?  Have you gotten a chance to speak to Coach Warn yet?  I can't imagine a scenario, especially after Meggs departure after only 3 years, and interviewing elsewhere after 1, that Prettyman would select Delmonico over Hannahs or the N Iowa guy.  I have said it many times, if Hannahs truly wants this job, it is his to have.



Oh yeah. ISU should hire a guy with no Division I experience over a guy who has taken a SEC team to numerous CWS appearances. That makes all kinds of sense. If all things are equal (salary requirements, etc.), why on Earth wouldn't you hire the man with a proven pedigree?

I've read this thread and much it is really disappointing. If the baseball alums allegedly won't support the program because they want one of their ex-teammates/ex-coach hired, than they truly have the blinders on. And maybe their support at the point of a gun (implied threats of not backing the program, etc.), isn't really the kind of support ISU needs at all.

I hope Prettyman hasn't listened or read one word of any of this. Just hire the best, most-qualified person for the job, as Tod Golden wrote about in the paper a few weeks back. Nothing good comes from alums hijacking a coaching hire.


----------



## TJames

*all i have been saying...is don't discount a candidate....*



treefromafar said:


> Hey, tjames
> any update on Hannahs interview yesterday?  Have you spoken to him?  Have you gotten a chance to speak to Coach Warn yet?  I can't imagine a scenario, especially after Meggs departure after only 3 years, and interviewing elsewhere after 1, that Prettyman would select Delmonico over Hannahs or the N Iowa guy.  I have said it many times, if Hannahs truly wants this job, it is his to have.



just because he is an isu alum and former assistant coach....and i guess that some people just haven't been listening.....or perhaps refuse to listen.....

there are specific qualities needed to be the next head coach at indiana state....you need someone who can bring the alums and former players back into the fold.....as well as coach on the field....and, as i have said on numerous occasions, certain people are better qualified for certain jobs....

delmonico would be good for a lot of jobs....which makes me wonder why indiana state is so attractive to him...being a former SEC coach and all....and having taken three teams to the CWS....why did he leave tennessee?....why hasnt he found another major job since then?....

as i have stated...isu is not tennessee....and the missouri valley conference is not the SEC....recruiting is different...the players available to you is different...the climate is different...the budgets are different....

as one friend of mine said to me this morning...remember when IU hired kelvin sampson as the basketball coach?....remember how a large number of alums (former players like ted kitchel and kent benson, among others) came out and said...dont hire him....we'll turn our backs on the program.....something's not right here.....but iu did....and we saw what happened.....and ever since then, iu's been trying to get those former players back supporting the program....

another friend added this to the conversation...if they brought mitch hannahs in for a second time, fully well knowing that they weren't going to hire him.....and just ran him through to placate alums and former players....the reaction would not be good.....

i have been told also that several highly regarded high school and youth baseball coaches from around the state have sent letters of recommendation to isu in support of mitch hannahs...that is how well he is thought of around the state.....

yes, hire the best person for the job.....there are those of us who think mitch hannahs is that person.....some of you are more smitten with the big names and bright lights.....former players are not highjacking anything....they just want the best person for the job too...and they think its mitch....


----------



## SycamoreFan317

TJames said:


> and i say that in a respectful way....lol....no malice intended.....just that the athletic department has not done a very good job of keeping in contact with former athletes.....which is probably why john newton, the former head of the alumni association for the university, asked me to form groups to re-establish contact with former players for football and baseball......in fact, while we were at the dedication for the new baseball stadium, john came over and handed me a legal tablet...and asked me to get the baseball alumni group going asap....which is what i have done.....
> 
> and...word has gotten around...i have received emails from a couple former basketball players...and some track people...about starting the same kind of group for them....
> 
> a lot of former athletes have tried to get back with their respective sports at isu over the years...and have been either ignored or rebuffed.....it has been a common complaint from former athletes for years.....i had comtemplated starting the football group for a couple of years before john newton encouraged me to finally do it......which i did.....
> 
> the funny thing is...i've heard it from former non-athletes too.....the unviersity as a whole doesnt do a very good job of keeping in touch with their alums on an individual basis...unless its during the usual fundrasing effort...lol.....
> 
> heck, i sent in a donation to the athletic department for football last spring....and since my fiancee's name was on the check too, she gets the thank you letters and stuff from isu...lol...and she never even went there......



Tom, I am concerned with your reading comprehension please read my post again. I said that the university has done a poor job of staying in touch with alums, like myself, that paid to go to ISU and they are missing out on a potential source of recruitment. I pointed out that athletes that were given a free education, either full or partial, needed to take the initiative to contact the coach of their respective sport in attempt to stay involved and if they were rebuffed then they would be justified in having harsh feelings. The university reached out to these athletes and invested in them why then should the university also have to reach out to keep the ex-athletes in the loop: as Jason pointed out it is a two street. These athletes got a free education shouldn't they give back to the university? So please explain to me what it is that I do not understand. In a nut shell the alumni association does not stay in touch with the university graduates and the athletic office does not stay in touch with the past athletes. In my opinion, it is the alumni associations job to stay in touch with the alums regardless if they were athletes or not. The two departments need to work together.


----------



## Sackalot

Bank..Newton is retired (somewhat officially) and Chris Hancock has taken over as Exec. Director of Alumni Affairs.  Newton will return on a part-time basis for a short time when he gets back..but that will specifically be in the Foundation side of things...as I understand it.

Sycfan...that is the situation.  Alumni Affairs and Athletics need to work together...this should have been the case since the creation of the alumni assoc.  I am aware of several attempts to "work together" but nothing ever has seemed to work successfully.


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

TJames said:


> just because he is an isu alum and former assistant coach....and
> as one friend of mine said to me this morning...remember when IU hired kelvin sampson as the basketball coach?....remember how a large number of alums (former players like ted kitchel and kent benson, among others) came out and said...dont hire him....we'll turn our backs on the program.....something's not right here.....but iu did....and we saw what happened.....and ever since then, iu's been trying to get those former players back supporting the program....




Apples and oranges, Tom. Sampson had KNOWN NCAA violations in his recent past. Is there anything like that in Delmonico's past?



TJames said:


> another friend added this to the conversation...if they brought mitch hannahs in for a second time, fully well knowing that they weren't going to hire him.....and just ran him through to placate alums and former players....the reaction would not be good......



Yeah and any outcome that doesn't result in their boy being hired is going to set them off. It's a self-fulfilling, close-minded philosophy.

If Hannahs gets the job, wonderful. But to dismiss Delmonico because ISU is not Tennessee, etc., is silly. Why can't ISU strive to be the best?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Some folks on ValleyTalk have said that us hiring Holliday would be cool, generating an intense rivalry with Wichita State.  Can anyone clue me in on why they say this?  I don't know a thing about the guy...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tom, I'm still waiting on a response to my post HERE. So I'll rehash.

Ruck said HERE that he has only been to 2 games in 15 years. Considering that Warn didn't leave Indiana State until Meggs took over in 2007, I'm having a hard time understanding what the excuse for the lack of alumni involvement really is? It sounds like Warn didn't call upon the family or foster that baseball alumni relationship either.

So if Warn didn't do it, you know, that guy we're naming this renovated baseball field after, how will this be any different under one of his former players and assistants in Hannahs? It isn't like he learned how to do it from Bob?


----------



## BankShot

Thanx, Sack.

I read in the last Alumni magazine where he and his bros. were headed to the Cnuck outback w/ rod & reel, but wasn't sure if he was retired, pre or post trip.


----------



## treefromafar

Pomeroy Fan said:


> Apples and oranges, Tom. Sampson had KNOWN NCAA violations in his recent past. Is there anything like that in Delmonico's past?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and any outcome that doesn't result in their boy being hired is going to set them off. It's a self-fulfilling, close-minded philosophy.
> 
> If Hannahs gets the job, wonderful. But to dismiss Delmonico because ISU is not Tennessee, etc., is silly. Why can't ISU strive to be the best?



Please read the whole thread again.  Delmonico clearly has the better head coaching pedigree.  Hannahs knows Midwest recruiting better and the ISU community/program better.  Having said this, I will digress to my early comments.  With ISU's budget, there is clearly no way that Delmonico is looking at ISU as anything more than a stepping stone back to the bigger jobs.  The program does not need another stepping stone coach.  It would send the wrong message to recruits as well as alums and freinds of the program.


----------



## BankShot

I'm still puzzeled why Delmonico, after tinkering around 1st @ Florida State and then @ FL Intl, would even be applying for a position in Indiana?  There's something we don't know about...and I think it's hidden somewere in the TN A.D.'s statement of '07 that stated, "We're looking for a different direction."


----------



## ruck05

I am sorry to say I havent spoke with Baseball Bob since 94, I worked a camp for him, and its not all his fault! thats for sure. I would love to talk with him and the new baseball coach, and for that matter help out as much as possible. All the players start families and move on with their lives, BUT its time to bring ISU baseball back to the front of NCAA. I deffinatley support Mitch, but would also support the new coach if it wasnt, We have to get the right fit for the job, I think its Mitch. 

Ruck


----------



## BankShot

ruck05 said:


> All the players start families and move on with their lives
> Ruck



I think this is a pretty common response, which further highlights the need for an ISU "facilitator" to permanently bond these families thru _special_ media communications and events targeting family-type activity.

Ruck, how many kids do you have? Any athletes? :krazy:


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

treefromafar said:


> Please read the whole thread again.  Delmonico clearly has the better head coaching pedigree.  Hannahs knows Midwest recruiting better and the ISU community/program better.  Having said this, I will digress to my early comments.  With ISU's budget, there is clearly no way that Delmonico is looking at ISU as anything more than a stepping stone back to the bigger jobs.  The program does not need another stepping stone coach.  It would send the wrong message to recruits as well as alums and freinds of the program.



Who cares whether ISU is a stepping stone job? If someone is stepping up to a more visible, higher-paying job, that means ISU is WINNING. You can't step up if you're not getting the job done.

And who's to say that ANY of the candidates, including Hannahs, wouldn't "step" to another job if given the chance? If someone is offering me three times what I'm making at ISU, I'd be a fool not to entertain the offer.


----------



## treefromafar

Pomeroy Fan said:


> Who cares whether ISU is a stepping stone job? If someone is stepping up to a more visible, higher-paying job, that means ISU is WINNING. You can't step up if you're not getting the job done.
> 
> And who's to say that ANY of the candidates, including Hannahs, wouldn't "step" to another job if given the chance? If someone is offering me three times what I'm making at ISU, I'd be a fool not to entertain the offer.



Again, read the entire thread.  Sure, if Hannahs comes here and is successfull and is offered say the Texas or Miami job, then of course he would at the very least look into it.  What I am saying, and what has been said a number of times on this thread, is we just had a stepping stone guy here.  We don't need another one.  It sends the wrong message to recruits.  Also, while I haven't said this, why was Delmonico let go at UT?  Why hasn't he gotten another D1 job since with his resume?  All this being said, none of us know the whole story as to why Delmonico is interested in this job.  Maybe he is OK with going from multiple CWS trips, coaching in the SEC, superior facilities, $300K salary per year, to ISU, improving facilities, coaching in the MVC, and $80K per year.


----------



## ruck05

We have lived in Evansville for 9 years now, I have coached high school baseball and basketball, We have 4 kids  Haley (13)  8th grader was a mvp of volleyball and basketball for Evansville Lutheran school, Blake (11) 6th grader was in SI 4 kids, 4 time state champ in golf, 2 time Biddy National MVP basketball, and baseball 5 no hitters and 15 bombs this year, Tyler (9) 4th grader all star basketball and baseball, Matt (8) all star basketball and baseball. 

I have been blessed with kids who get better grades than me, and I hope can be better than me at sports. Blake is trying out for the Indy Bulls on Sat 12U team.

I have coached them all the way, we have had many good time watching my kids play.

Thanks for asking, hope I didnt bore you.

Ruck


----------



## BankShot

That's phenomenal! 

The reason I asked? Well, I think more than a few of us would enjoy reading ABOUT the post-ISU lives of former athletes. We were once enamored in your exploits as a Sycamore and of course, would like nothing more than seeing your progeny also attired in the Blue & White.

If anything, the current ISU baseball vacancy has illuminated the need toward greater unification of former Sycamore athletes and their NEW families. TJ has initiated cursory efforts in football & baseball, but I think everyone agrees, this is a wonderful opportunity for ISU Sports to bond after decades of alienation. The ultimate byproduct? A thicker grapevine & better wine!

Just curious...has ISU Baseball (or any sport) ever had an "Alumni Family Weekend" for ex-athletes, where y'all
mingle, attend Sycamore games and rekindle OLD times? I'm talking INDIVIDUAL sport during the regular season schedule, not the typical "Homecoming" during the Fall.

Have YOUR children ever met any of your former ISU teammate's children?


----------



## ruck05

I have only talked with a few old teammates. I did take my youngest to a ISU game vs Evansville on my way back from Indy this year.


----------



## ISUBB

Jason Svoboda said:


> But Meggs was only here for a couple seasons. What was Warn's excuse?


Think you might be on to something here.......


----------

